# Asus bringt HD4870 "Matrix"



## BeachBoy08 (20. November 2008)

*In Kürze wird mit der Asus HD4870 Matrix/HTDI/512M eine weiter Karte auf den Markt kommen die von ATIs Referenzdesign abweicht. 

*Wie auch bei der Gainward HD4870 übernehmen ein 80mm und ein 70mm großer Lüfter die Kühlung.
Passend zum schwarzen Kühler ist auch das PCB in schwarz gehalten. Auf ihm finden der bekannte RV770 Chip und 512 MB GDDR5 Speicher Platz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asus wird die Karte schon leicht übertaktet ausliefern:
Der GPU Takt wurde von 750 auf 770 Mhz und der RAM-Takt von 1800MHz (3600MHz effektiv) auf 1840MHz (3680MHz effektiv) angehoben.


Mit im Karton werden unter anderem jeweils ein DVI zu D-Sub- bwz. DVI zu HDMI-Adapter, ein HDTV-Kabel und ein Kabel zur Stromversorgung liegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Über die Verfügbarkeit und den Preis der Karte ist bisher noch nichts bekannt.

*Quellen:* ATI Forum - Asus bringt HD4870 "Matrix"
 ComputerBase - Radeon HD 4870 in ?Matrix?-Ausführung von Asus


----------



## Fransen (20. November 2008)

Das ist natürlich jetzt der Oberhammer diese Karte.
->optisch wohl die schönste HD4870...

Mal sehen, wo sich deren Preis einpendelt, das Kühlkonzept hat ja schon sein können bewiesen...^^


----------



## DanielX (20. November 2008)

Jo, die habe ich Gestern schon erblickt.

Und dachte so bei mir, das ist mal die optisch geilste 4870.

Und ich denkemal die Kühlung wird auch was können.

MfG DanielX


----------



## BeachBoy08 (20. November 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wo sich deren Preis einpendelt...^^


Ich schätze mal für unter 270€ wirst du die Karte zur Einführung bestimmt nicht bekommen.
Du kennst ja die Preise von Asus...


----------



## Fransen (20. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Du kennst ja die Preise von Asus...



Ja, leider...


----------



## hyperionical (20. November 2008)

Die Preise mögen hoch sein, doch hatte noch nie Ausfälle und konnte immer gut übertackten. Ansonste geiles Teil!


----------



## xTc (20. November 2008)

Die Karte ist der HAMMER.

Ich hoffe ja, das es noch eine Version mit 1.024MB geben wird. Aber ich glaub von der Karte werde ich nen Review schreiben. 


Gruß


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. November 2008)

die sieht echt hammer aus und wenn sie dann auch so ne gute leistung liefert wie sie aus sieht ich finde die derzeit bnest aussehende Graka


----------



## Medina (20. November 2008)

Ausgezeichnet^^

Die ist echt nen Augenschmaus die Karte


----------



## FortunaGamer (20. November 2008)

Würde ich mir kaufen wenn die 1024 hätte sonst nicht, der Aufpreis ist nicht so hoch und in hohen Auflösungen ab 1680 ist das ein großer unterschied.
Aber das aussehen ist richtig geil!!!
Besser als die Gainward Golden Sample.
Wenn dann mit 1024 Mb^^

Gruß,
Vincent


----------



## Cannibal Corpse (21. November 2008)

Jup, Design recht geil, sogar schöner, als meine rote Palit 

Aber die Anhebung des Taktes von mem & GPU ist bissl armselig, 1840MHz Speicher, ... 

Aber die Kühlung wird aufjedenfall sehr gut sein.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. November 2008)

Fett 

Wenns die als 1024MB version geben wird, wäre es perfect 

Optische der hammer


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. November 2008)

Cannibal Corpse schrieb:


> Aber die Anhebung des Taktes von mem & GPU ist bissl armselig, 1840MHz Speicher, ...


Jepp, wenn man mal überlegt was man aus dem GDDR5 alles rauskitzeln kann. 
Meiner läuft auf 2.050 MHz und das stabil.


----------



## Fifadoc (21. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Jepp, wenn man mal überlegt was man aus dem GDDR5 alles rauskitzeln kann.
> Meiner läuft auf 2.050 MHz und das stabil.



pfff, zum zocken geht mein speicher auf 2200Mhz und das stabil... erst ab 2400+ Mhz gabs bildfehler 

aber optisch ist die karte der Hammer. erst recht das schwarze PCB!


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. November 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> pfff, zum zocken geht mein speicher auf 2200Mhz und das stabil... erst ab 2400+ Mhz gabs bildfehler


Aha, na dann weiß ich ja was ich heut zu tun habe.


----------



## STSLeon (21. November 2008)

Optisch wirklich der Überflieger. Da komm ich auch ins Grübeln und die EC-Karte juckt. Hammergeil, mit 1024 MB wahrscheinlich endgültig genial aber auch unbezahlbar


----------



## johnnyGT (21. November 2008)

die ausstattung lässt jaq schon vermuten dass die karte teuer wird!!


----------



## Gast20150401 (21. November 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich jetzt der Oberhammer diese Karte.
> ->optisch wohl die schönste HD4870...
> 
> Mal sehen, wo sich deren Preis einpendelt, das Kühlkonzept hat ja schon sein können bewiesen...^^



Das ist wohl wahr.Optisch wirklich der oberhammer.


----------



## nfsgame (21. November 2008)

Ah endlcih mal was was zum PCB meines Maximus Formula passt. Blau oder Rot gefällt darauf einfach nicht.


----------



## Fifadoc (21. November 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Ah endlcih mal was was zum PCB meines Maximus Formula passt. Blau oder Rot gefällt darauf einfach nicht.



hab genau das gleiche problem. aber ich hab ne rote 4870 und deshalb hat sie eine schwarze abdeckplatte bekommen


----------



## Mr.Green (21. November 2008)

Fifadoc schrieb:


> hab genau das gleiche problem. aber ich hab ne rote 4870 und deshalb hat sie eine schwarze abdeckplatte bekommen



ich hab auch immer dieses kleine zwicken im auge wenn ichsie auf meinem MIIF sehe

aber die karte sieht schon cool aus und der kühler schafft auch sicher sie hitzige gpu


----------



## Korn86 (21. November 2008)

Die Karte sieht ja mal echt lecker aus 




hyperionical schrieb:


> Die Preise mögen hoch sein, doch hatte noch nie Ausfälle und konnte immer gut übertackten. Ansonste geiles Teil!



Bei jedem Hersteller gibt es mal Ausfälle auch bei Asus, was ein Kumpel von mir mal mit seiner defekten Asus HD2900XT mitgemacht hat willst du bestimmt nicht wissen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Bei jedem Hersteller gibt es mal Ausfälle auch bei Asus, was ein Kumpel von mir mal mit seiner defekten Asus HD2900XT mitgemacht hat willst du bestimmt nicht wissen


Doch erzähl mal.


----------



## Korn86 (21. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Doch erzähl mal.



Er hat die Karte von Asus zweimal defekt wieder zurück bekommen und das obwohl Alternate auch den Defekt festgestellt hat. Wir mussten dann Beweisfotos mit machen und ich habe ein extra Schreiben an Asus aufgesetzt und danach hat er endlich eine Gutschrift bekommen, wobei ich eher denke dass das Alternate und nicht Asus zu verdanken ist. In dieser ganzen RMA-Aktion hatte er über 3 Monate keine Grafikkarte zum Zocken mehr. Seitdem werde ich keine Grafikkarten von Asus mehr kaufen oder empfehlen


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. November 2008)

Naja Asus und Service...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2008)

Die Karte ist optisch schon mal erste Sahne. 
Macht Asus von Nvidia Karten etwas ähnliches?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Karte ist optisch schon mal erste Sahne.
> Macht Asus von Nvidia Karten etwas ähnliches?


Asus EN9800 GT Matrix
Asus EN9600 GT Matrix

Das war es aber auch schon.
Obwohl ich mir relativ sicher bin, dass es auch eine 9800 GT/+ Matrix gibt.


----------



## Korn86 (21. November 2008)

Das muss man Asus echt lassen, die Karten sehen echt verdammt geil aus 

Aber ich bezweifle das diese Kühlkonstruktionen leise seine werden


----------



## Fransen (21. November 2008)

Korn86 schrieb:


> Aber ich bezweifle das diese Kühlkonstruktionen leise seine werden



Meines wissens stellt sich der Kühler im Windowsbetrieb komplett aus und läuft erst wieder im 3D Betrieb an, dort soll er aber auch recht angehnem sein.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. November 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Meines wissens stellt sich der Kühler im Windowsbetrieb komplett aus und läuft erst wieder im 3D Betrieb an, dort soll er aber auch recht angehnem sein.


Das ist glaub ich nur bei der 9600 GT so, der Lüfter schaltet sich nur an, wenn die GPU Temp einen bestimmten Wert überschreitet, ansonsten bleibt er aus. Im 3D Betreib läuft er dann aber logischerweise die ganze Zeit mit.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Asus EN9800 GT Matrix
> Asus EN9600 GT Matrix
> 
> Das war es aber auch schon.
> Obwohl ich mir relativ sicher bin, dass es auch eine 9800 GT/+ Matrix gibt.


 
Wer will denn eine 9600GT haben? 
Was ist das eigentlich wieder für ein Unsinn bei Asus. Die sollten lieber die High End GraKas entsprechend ausrüsten und nich so was.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. November 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer will denn eine 9600GT haben?
> Was ist das eigentlich wieder für ein Unsinn bei Asus. Die sollten lieber die High End GraKas entsprechend ausrüsten und nich so was.


Das sag mal denen von Asus...


----------



## johnnyGT (21. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Das sag mal denen von Asus...


vor allem bei dem preis kann man ne bessere holen!!!


----------



## FortunaGamer (22. November 2008)

Da fehlt noch ein HDMI Port das hat die Gainward.

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafik - Karten PCIe - ATI - Gainward HD4870 "Golden Sample"

Gruß,
Vincent


----------



## Keipi (22. November 2008)

Also ich muss sagen ich hab selber die Gainward aber die Asus sieht dann doch nochmal ne ganze Ecke besser aus ... das haben die echt fein gemacht  . Nur schade das es die nich als 1gb Version gibt


----------



## BeachBoy08 (22. November 2008)

Die 1 GB Version wird sicherlich auch noch kommen.
Ich glaube kaum, dass Asus sich das Geschäft durch die Lappen gehen lässt...


----------



## riedochs (22. November 2008)

Was nuetzt das alles wenn man bei einem Defekt in Sachen Service im Regen steht bei Asus.


----------



## Keipi (22. November 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was nuetzt das alles wenn man bei einem Defekt in Sachen Service im Regen steht bei Asus.



Da muss ich dir allerdings Recht geben


----------



## Hinkelstone (22. November 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> *In Kürze wird mit der Asus HD4870 Matrix/HTDI/512M eine weiter Karte auf den Markt kommen die von ATIs Referenzdesign abweicht. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

WOW ,ein herrliches Teil alle Achtung ! ! !

...........................und bestimmt super leise ? ? ?


----------



## BeachBoy08 (22. November 2008)

Hinkelstone schrieb:


> und bestimmt super leise ? ? ?


Das kann man noch nicht genau sagen.
Der Thermaltake DuOrb sieht auch leise aus, macht aber 2,4 Sone .
Also erst mal die Test abwarten.


----------



## FortunaGamer (23. November 2008)

@Keipi
Wie ist die leistung von deiner und die lautstärke???

Gruß,
Vincent


----------



## Hünerhabicht (25. November 2008)

Ja der Kühler sieht echtma sehr gut aus , besser als bei meiner Gainward 4850er GS (wird sehr warm im Gehäuse und der Lüfter is zwar leise und kühl für die GPU aber die Luft wird nich so ausm Gehäuse gepustet wie wohl bei dieser Karte  .... naja , man kann eben nich alles haben und vorher wissen * grins * .... bin ja so ganz zufrieden , aber wie man sieht , besser geht immer  ...


----------



## Bommel789 (1. Dezember 2008)

schick aber zu Teuer


----------



## KingBenTheNewest (2. Dezember 2008)

BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> *In Kürze wird mit der Asus HD4870 Matrix/HTDI/512M eine weiter Karte auf den Markt kommen die von ATIs Referenzdesign abweicht.
> 
> *Wie auch bei der Gainward HD4870 übernehmen ein 80mm und ein 70mm großer Lüfter die Kühlung.
> Passend zum schwarzen Kühler ist auch das PCB in schwarz gehalten. Auf ihm finden der bekannte RV770 Chip und 512 MB GDDR5 Speicher Platz.
> ...


Wenn die Karte sich jetz auch noch besser übertakten ließe als Standard 4870s und der kühler leißer und besser kühlt wäre die Karte schon interressant


----------

